# GRID startet nicht



## Dmarc3456 (14. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Leute,

bei mir startet Grid nicht mehr. Ich hab das Spiel so ziemlich seit Release und "damals" lief es auch ohne Probleme. Als ich es aber vor kurzem wieder spielen wollte, startete das Spiel nicht mal. Es erscheint ganz kurz die Sanduhr und danach geht nichts weiter. Auch Neuinstallation hilft nicht.
Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich noch versuchen soll.
Im Internet liest man als mögliche Lösung nur, dass das Spiel mit einigen Soundkarten Probleme macht, aber das kanns ja nicht sein, da es ja mal lief.

MfG Dmarc3456

Ach so ich hab in der der Zeit in der ich GRID nicht spielte meine Grafikkarte gewechselt ( 8600GT -> GTX 280 ) liegt es vielleicht daran ?

Danke schon ma im Vorraus.


----------



## Speedi (14. Dezember 2008)

Also erstmal:
Die Grafikkarte zu wechseln habe ich auch vor. Und das lustige ist: Ich steige auch von einer 8600 GT auf ne GTX 280 um!  xD

Naja, sry für OT, musste einfach mal sein, jetzt!  

Also was ich zu deinem Problem sagen kann:
Was hast du neuinstalliert? GRID oder Widnows?
Ich nehme mal an, dass du GRID genommen hast. Vielleicht könnte ein neues Windows helfen...

Was macht dein PC genau?
Dreht er irgendwie auf oder so? Oder zeigt er nur die Sanduhr und danach ist alles wieder wie vorher?
Vielleicht hilft's was, wenn du mal nen anderen Garfikkartentreiber verwenden würdest...

Probier's doch nochmal mit der 8600 GT zu starten, wenn das geht, liegt das Startproblem ja bei der anderen Grafikkarte. Sonst weiß ich leider auch nicht weiter...  


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## True Monkey (14. Dezember 2008)

Schau mal ob nachdem du kein bild mehr siehst(nach der Sanduhr) grid noch im task manager an ist.
Wenn das der fall ist ändere deine Monitor Auflösung und probier es dann noch mal.


----------



## aurionkratos (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe letztens bei mir just for fun die GRID-Demo installiert. War genau das selbe Phänomen: Grid taucht kurz im Taskmanager auf, die Sanduhr erscheint, dann ging sofort wieder aus.

Ich benutze Vista x64.


----------



## BeetleatWar1977 (14. Dezember 2008)

Dmarc3456 schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> bei mir startet Grid nicht mehr. Ich hab das Spiel so ziemlich seit Release und "damals" lief es auch ohne Probleme. Als ich es aber vor kurzem wieder spielen wollte, startete das Spiel nicht mal. Es erscheint ganz kurz die Sanduhr und danach geht nichts weiter. Auch Neuinstallation hilft nicht.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung was ich noch versuchen soll.
> ...


 
Lösch mal die 2 Hardware....XML unter eigene Dateien/Codemasters/Grid , wenn das nicht hilft installier mal nhancer und schau ob HDR auf enabled steht. Das Problem habe ich mit jedem neuen Treiber


----------



## Dmarc3456 (15. Dezember 2008)

Also....

Ich hab auf dem selben Rechner xp x32 und Vista x64. 
Habs jetz auch mal unter Vista (erst seit kurzem auf dem PC und noch kaum andere Programme drauf) installiert und exakt das selbe Problem. 
Grid erschient nicht mal im Taskmanager 
Die XML datein zu löschen hat auch keinen erfolg gebracht und meine alte Graka hab ich verkauft, kanns also leider nicht mehr mit ihr versuchen. Jetzt versuch ich mal das mit dem nhancer und hoffe dass es klappt.


----------



## Speedi (16. Dezember 2008)

Du könntest auch mal probieren, ob es was bringt, wenn du einen anderen Treiber der Grafikkarte verwendest, wer weiß, vielleichtz ist da ja auch ein Problerm mit...
Welchen nutzt du denn zurzeit? Der 180.48 ist der neueste!
Hier der Link auf die Treiber-Downloadseite:
GeForce Release 180

Hoffentlich klappt's, ich habe sonst auch keine weiteren Ideen mehr... 


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Dmarc3456 (19. Dezember 2008)

Mein derzeitiger Treiber ist der 180.48 (unter xp und Vista). Die Treiber vorher haben auch kein anderes Ergebnis geliefert - immer nur die Sanduhr  

falls sonst noch jemand ne Idee hat, würde ich mich freuen.

Muss ich mich bis dahin halt mit NfS Undercover "trösten"


----------



## Speedi (19. Dezember 2008)

Mal auf nem anderen Rechner versucht?
Evtl. vorher mal ne andere Grafikkarte testen!?
Leih dir doch einfach eine vom Kumpel oder so... Vielleicht hast du ja auch noch ne uralte rumliegen, hauptsache GRID kann kurz mal starten, falls überhaupt möglich.

Auf nem anderen Rechner mal probieren zu installieren, auch bei nem Freund, z.B....
Vielleicht ist ja auch was mit der DVD!? (Kann ich mir aber eigentlich nicht vorstellen...)


Gruß,
Kepi007


----------



## Dmarc3456 (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habs jetzt noch mal unter Vista installiert und siehe da:
ES FUNKTIONIERT

Leider hats bisher unter XP noch nicht geklappt und ich zocke viel lieber mit XP als mit Vista


----------



## Speedi (21. Dezember 2008)

Hm...
Also was genau jetzt dahin geführt hat, dass es funktioniert, ist jetzt wohl nicht klar, aber unter Vista zu spielen ist doch eigentlich kein Unterschied als zum Spielen auf XP!? Denn Vista hat DX10 und nicht 9, das ist doch auch besser...?


----------

